
Automated data-wrangling demo notebook and presentation - nicholast
https://medium.com/@_NicT_/preparing-data-for-machine-learning-with-automunge-v1-77-359df39bdcf4
======
nicholast
Hi there happy to share that Automunge has just rolled out the new version
1.78 with some really neat new features, including:

\- feature importance evaluation

\- choices between manual and automated selection of processing functions

\- choices between manual and automated selection of infill functions

If you are a data scientist or work with tabular data for machine learning I
guarantee you will find this useful!

